# xinetd



## AndréS (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es irgendein Problem gibt wenn ich dieses Programm noch dazu installieren. Es ist für die Software b1g, die erwartet entweder xinetd oder inetd. Ich weiß nicht ob sich das gut versteht mit dem "perfekten Setup" von ISPConfig. Und ich will da auch ncihts kaputt machen.

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (22. Juli 2008)

Es sollte keine Probleme machen, wenn Du xinetd dazu installierst. Im perfect setup wird es nur nicht installiert, da es nicht für dieses setup benötigt wird.


----------



## AndréS (22. Juli 2008)

Hi,

vielen Dank für deine Aussage. Das hilft mir weiter. NUn ist die Frae wenn cih das installiere ob es automatisch über einen anderen Port läuft oder ob es über den selben Port läuft?

vielen Dank

André


----------



## Till (22. Juli 2008)

Xinetd läuft erstmal auf keinem Port. Es ist ein "Hilfsprogramm" welches sich für andere Programme an einen bestimmten Port bindet umd diese bei Eintreffen einer Verbindung an diesem Port zu starten.


----------

